# Exam Results - Just a general question



## Leandra (Jan 13, 2012)

Just a general question - does anyone know if employers are able (or allowed) to get exam results when verifying a potential employee is credentialed on the AAPC website?  

Thanks,


----------



## FlocksofSwans (Jan 18, 2012)

My instructor told my class that they only know if we passed or not, they can't find out our percentages  hope this helps


----------

